# coco media



## blondlebanese (Oct 8, 2014)

I want to make sure I have this right.  "roots organics"soiless hydroponic coco media.  this is shredded coconut rind.  it's job is to retain water.  it gives no nutrients.  is it organic vermiculite per say?   is it used with chemical nutes?  or organic nutes.  is it nessesary?    am I lost.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2014)

that roots soiless has too much perlite in it for my liking---u might consider getting a block of coco and mix 2 bags of the roots soiless to each block of coco

yes u need to inoculate the media with a myco colony and feed them organic nutes


----------



## umbra (Oct 8, 2014)

coco requires a different growing method than soil. It can be grown with organic nutes or synthetic nutes. IMO the main reason for using coco is the cation rate. The ph range is more like hydro than soil. As a first time grower, you might want to stick with a straight soil grow until you have a little more experience.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 8, 2014)

that sounds like a good idea.


----------

